# Wireless chips for lenovo ideapad 500s-13isk, but not sure yet for FreeBSD



## nokdoot (Feb 28, 2019)

lenovo ideapad 500s-13isk supports following wireless chips, And ( ~ ) means whether or not BSD does support

ex )
=======
FRU
FRU No.
=======

===============================================
WirelessLan_Intel, Intel 3165 1x1AC+BT PCIE M.2 WLAN (is supported in my laptop)
SW10H24486
===============================================
WirelessLan_Non_Intel, Cbt BCM43162 1x1AC+BT4.0 PCIE M.2 WLAN V2 ( missing information )
SW10A11586
==========================================================
WirelessLan_Non_Intel, Ltn NFA435 1x1AC+BT4.0 PCIE M.2 WLAN (is not supported in my laptop)        
SW10A11641 <---- It is I'm using, it is not supported by FreeBSD
==========================================================
WirelessLan_Non_Intel, Cbt RTL8821AE 1x1AC+BT4.0 PCIE M.2 WLAN (is not supported by https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/rtl8821ae-drivers.64800/)
SW10A11648
==========================================================


----------

